# Vesta chow mein



## otuatail (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi I loved those crispy noodles. I found out that it is rice noodles but wanted them flat like the famous vesta. I saw on the morrisons website Mai Thai 5mm Rice Sticks  400g. Are these the same? would be a perfect choice if I could deep fry them.

TIA

Paul.


----------

